# PPI 2500-F1 THE HOLY GRAIL MOTHER LODE



## 2010hummerguy

Not mine...

Precision Power Amplifier PPI 2500F1 2500 F1 $15 000 Amplifier Top of The World | eBay


----------



## e=mc2

there you go brett, lol


----------



## Freedom First

Correct Link...


----------



## Notloudenuf




----------



## 2010hummerguy

Freedom First said:


> Correct Link...


Thanks, fixed my link. Not sure why DIYMA eats ebay links now...


----------



## Old Skewl

For $12k, that thing had better do more than amplify a signal


----------



## e=mc2

Old Skewl said:


> For $12k, that thing had better do more than amplify a signal


yeah like give a blowjob


----------



## hot9dog

And the heavens parted....and all the PPI freaks across the land are looking at pulling out funds of 401k's (including me).....we all knew this day would come. Oh the humanity of our messed up electronic fantasies -


----------



## brownbob06

Ended because of error in listing?


----------



## Extended Power

brownbob06 said:


> Ended because of error in listing?


Probably couldn't bring himself to sell it....again.


----------



## Darth SQ

He's done that before with this amp.....uggh.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## canuckaudio

Looks like it's back up.

Precision Power Amplifier PPI 2500F1 2500 F1 $15 000 Amplifier Top of The World | eBay


----------



## sirbOOm

Let's hope that eBay scammer f'tard doesn't get this guy...


----------



## Darth SQ

Up
Down
6 months later....
Up
Down
Up
Down


WTF?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ParkwayDana

Took it down once to add more info ( tons of questions being asked ) he used the info thread on here about the amp to update the info about its history ( only 15 amps built the rest dei or replica two #001's out there ) and come to find out last night a person that actually worked on the project @ ppi said on Facebook that that story is not true? and they built all 30 amps themselves ect ect. Just trying to provide the correct info with the amp, that's all.. hopefully that other person can shed some more light on its history?


----------



## MACS

He would be better off deleting the extra information he posted about the 2500F1 history. The speculation there are only 15 amps is not accurate. 

I personally know the owner of amp #19 and #24. Both of those amps were built by PPI and sold through an authorized PPI distributor. They have the flight case, license plate, line driver, status display, and manuals. Definitely not pieced together amps, or made outside the USA.


----------



## ParkwayDana

MACS said:


> He would be better off deleting the extra information he posted about the 2500F1 history. The speculation there are only 15 amps is not accurate.
> 
> I personally know the owner of amp #19 and #24. Both of those amps were built by PPI and sold through an authorized PPI distributor. They have the flight case, license plate, line driver, status display, and manuals. Definitely not pieced together amps, or made outside the USA.


Thank You


----------



## Darth SQ

ParkwayDana said:


> Took it down once to add more info ( tons of questions being asked ) he used the info thread on here about the amp to update the info about its history ( only 15 amps built the rest dei or replica two #001's out there ) and come to find out last night a person that actually worked on the project @ ppi said on Facebook that that story is not true? and they built all 30 amps themselves ect ect. Just trying to provide the correct info with the amp, that's all.. hopefully that other person can shed some more light on its history?


Is that what you got from David G.'s postings?
The only thing he still questions is if DEI did a 2nd run of these and even David G. said now that he knows who told me that info he doesn't question my source anymore.
So nothing's really changed and Macs is dead on correct....again. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MACS

I'm not trying to be "right", just do not want to see any of the many myths surrounding the 2500F1 get perpetuated . I really hope we can one day nail down every fact about these amps, but we're not quite there yet.

The guys that actually worked on this project will be the final pieces of the puzzle.


----------



## ParkwayDana

"Just for the record... There were a total of 35 2500F1's built. Period. They were all hand built by the PPI engineering staff under Stephen Leigh. They were too complicated to be built in normal production. Broken amps would only be repaired by our engineering staff"

He states they were all built by " PPI " maybe i read that wrong, But Im glad too see there are more and more people popping up with new info on these amps.


----------



## ParkwayDana

MACS said:


> I'm not trying to be "right", just do not want to see any of the many myths surrounding the 2500F1 get perpetuated . I really hope we can one day nail down every fact about these amps, but we're not quite there yet.
> 
> The guys that actually worked on this project will be the final pieces of the puzzle.


In regards to the Ebay scammers, the person that is most agressive on there offer for this amp is a collector from Japan, any of you have any info on scammers or there locations? Wonder if this might be one of the collectors that already own some F1's


----------



## firebri

How about this...if you had access to one or more of these amps, what would you run with it/them. Let's see your idea of the perfect setup!


----------



## Darth SQ

MACS said:


> I'm not trying to be "right", just do not want to see any of the many myths surrounding the 2500F1 get perpetuated . I really hope we can one day nail down every fact about these amps, but we're not quite there yet.
> 
> *The guys that actually worked on this project will be the final pieces of the puzzle*.


Well even the legends at PPI that made it have some conflicting thoughts on it. The only things that leans towards the DEI run being true is that my source was working there still after all the others had left, that David G. knows my source well, stated he's a good guy, and definitely on the F1 team from the get. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

ParkwayDana said:


> "Just for the record... There were a total of 35 2500F1's built. Period. They were all hand built by the PPI engineering staff under Stephen Leigh. They were too complicated to be built in normal production. Broken amps would only be repaired by our engineering staff"
> 
> He states they were all built by " PPI " maybe i read that wrong, But Im glad too see there are more and more people popping up with new info on these amps.


You didn't read that wrong, you just skipped the other parts I just mentioned above so the total number made is still in debate.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

ParkwayDana said:


> In regards to the Ebay scammers, the person that is most agressive on there offer for this amp is a collector from Japan, any of you have any info on scammers or there locations? Wonder if this might be one of the collectors that already own some F1's


Google their ebay username.
That's the easiest way.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

No longer accepting offers huh?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## fredridge

sweet... I wonder how many ohms that thing will run


----------



## 2010hummerguy

fredridge said:


> sweet... I wonder how many ohms that thing will run


It will run ALL the ohms


----------



## Hispls

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> No longer accepting offers huh?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


eBay has a limit on the number of "offers" on an auction. So you get half a dozen lowballs early and nobody else can offer. At least I've had issues with "offer" option expiring after a set limit is reached. This may or may not still be true. That plus the stupid lowball offers kind of soured me away from using that option at all.

Regarding this amp. Nice for the nostalgia, but I'd expect pretty much obsolete by today's standards. An amp collector will shell out the money for it, but I'd bet a half a dozen better amps could be had for a fraction of that cost.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

I thought offers only expired on a per-buyer basis, 3 max.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Hispls said:


> Regarding this amp. Nice for the nostalgia, but I'd expect pretty much obsolete by today's standards. An amp collector will shell out the money for it, but I'd bet a half a dozen better amps could be had for a fraction of that cost.


I don't know about that. 
My understanding is that the engineers that designed and built these amps were effectively given a blank piece of paper and told to shoot for the moon. When you tell engineers something like that, you usually get a result that is neither practical or profitable but, off the charts amazing. By all accounts that's the result in this case as well. 
Have you ever taken a good look at the specs on the 2500F1? It was designed to rival most home audio equipment of the day. I seriously doubt it would take a back seat to any modern car audio amplifier. Except maybe in price.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> I don't know about that.
> My understanding is that the engineers that designed and built these amps were effectively given a blank piece of paper and told to shoot for the moon. When you tell engineers something like that, you usually get a result that is neither practical or profitable but, off the charts amazing. By all accounts that's the result in this case as well.
> Have you ever taken a good look at the specs on the 2500F1? It was designed to rival most home audio equipment of the day. I seriously doubt it would take a back seat to any modern car audio amplifier. Except maybe in price.


I don't think I could run it though and if I can't run it, I won't own it.
As for this specific one, the auctions keep changing and there's history of the owner backing out of the deal the first time he listed it prior. 
If he pulled that sh&t here on DIYMA, I would have at minimum pulled his ad.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ryanr7386

Alright, what's so special about this amp? Ratings please.


----------



## Notloudenuf

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b301/mikechec9/ppi2500f1big4kk.jpg


----------



## Hispls

PPI_GUY said:


> I don't know about that.
> My understanding is that the engineers that designed and built these amps were effectively given a blank piece of paper and told to shoot for the moon. When you tell engineers something like that, you usually get a result that is neither practical or profitable but, off the charts amazing. By all accounts that's the result in this case as well.
> Have you ever taken a good look at the specs on the 2500F1? It was designed to rival most home audio equipment of the day. I seriously doubt it would take a back seat to any modern car audio amplifier. Except maybe in price.


Many engineers also over-complicate things, and all are limited by the materials they have to work with. The advances in semiconductors from year to year over the last couple decades have been dramatic.

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it's a wonderful piece of work, but for all practical purposes, I'm sure there's plenty built currently that will sound and perform equally well in every measurable way.


----------



## Darth SQ

Hispls said:


> Many engineers also over-complicate things, and all are limited by the materials they have to work with. The advances in semiconductors from year to year over the last couple decades have been dramatic.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it's a wonderful piece of work, but for all practical purposes, I'm sure there's plenty built currently that will sound and perform equally well in every measurable way.


Practicality and this amp do not belong in the same sentence.
In 1998 a PPI engineering team reached for the stars and pulled the 2500F1 down from heaven. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jdurbin

Adding a link for the current eBay listing for the 2500F1 our charity is auctioning off: 

Legendary Precision Power 2500F1 power amplifier w/case, line driver serial 0024

Also, for those that want to see some higher-resolution pictures of the amp itself, you can access them here: 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wmeetkp835zx6i0/AAAHA7frJfipmHxQmf6SwUwva?dl=0


John


----------



## 6spdcoupe

jdurbin said:


> Adding a link for the current eBay listing for the 2500F1 our charity is auctioning off:
> 
> Legendary Precision Power 2500F1 power amplifier w/case, line driver serial 0024
> 
> Also, for those that want to see some higher-resolution pictures of the amp itself, you can access them here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wmeetkp835zx6i0/AAAHA7frJfipmHxQmf6SwUwva?dl=0
> 
> 
> John


Oh John .. you will be getting another email or call from me soon !


----------



## Darth SQ

I googled For the children charity and there's nothing.
Please post a link to your charity page to verify your claims.


----------



## danno14

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I googled For the children charity and there's nothing.
> Please post a link to your charity page to verify your claims.


Try this instead: 
Forte for children

FORTE FOR CHILDREN - A Sound United and Directed Charitable Foundation


----------



## Darth SQ

danno14 said:


> Try this instead:
> Forte for children
> 
> FORTE FOR CHILDREN - A Sound United and Directed Charitable Foundation


Got it.
Thanks.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I googled For the children charity and there's nothing.
> Please post a link to your charity page to verify your claims.


Bret, I know the company, charity and the man that posted personally. I would vouch for him 8 days a week.


----------



## Notloudenuf

6spdcoupe said:


> Bret, I know the company, charity and the man that posted personally. I would vouch for him 8 days a week.


And he also googled the wrong name. :surprised:


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Notloudenuf said:


> And he also googled the wrong name. :surprised:


True indeed ! :laugh:


----------



## thehatedguy

I know JD as well...though he probably doesn't remember me. Great guy, been around the industry for more years than I know.


----------



## jdurbin

Hey, I may be old but the Alzheimers hasn't completely kicked in... give me a hint, I might surprise you! 

No worries on the question about Forte, I should have posted the link myself. Not sure why the info isn't more evident in the listing, but they just set that account up for the foundation, not to mention it's their first-time eBay experience. 


John
aka JD


----------



## thehatedguy

Jason Winslow...maybe remember me from other industry forums and maybe Termpro from back in the day.


----------



## jdurbin

Rings a bell, esp. the Termpro part. Were you a regular on usenet too? I will admit I've forgotten vast chunks of what went on in forums and usenet, mostly just remember spending way too much time there. 

John


----------



## thehatedguy

Usenet, no.

Was the SQ mod on Termpro in the mid/late 90s. Elite Car Audio was my second home.


----------



## MACS

Holy crap that is old school!! I remember usenet/newsgroups very well. Think it was rec.audio.car or something like that. It was probably the late 1990's when I last posted/visited there.


----------



## jdurbin

Well... old school is all relevant. 

For me old school means 3-piece Zapco's with Viking connectors, Fosgate stuff that doesn't say Rockford on it anywhere, Jensen Triaxials and EPI LS-70's etc. My second car deck was a Nak 250 playback piece, was happy to have something with RCA's so I didn't have to solder the DIN cable pigtail from a Fosgate preamp to the volume control wipers. 

Usenet was... interesting. RAC is correct, many lunatics were encountered there but some good times too. 

John


----------



## thehatedguy

Eddie Runner kept me away from rec.caraudio


----------



## MACS

jdurbin said:


> Well... old school is all relevant.
> 
> For me old school means 3-piece Zapco's with Viking connectors, Fosgate stuff that doesn't say Rockford on it anywhere, Jensen Triaxials and EPI LS-70's etc. My second car deck was a Nak 250 playback piece, was happy to have something with RCA's so I didn't have to solder the DIN cable pigtail from a Fosgate preamp to the volume control wipers.
> 
> Usenet was... interesting. RAC is correct, many lunatics were encountered there but some good times too.
> 
> John


Fosgate and Zapco were out of my price range back then. I had to settle for an under dash Realistic EQ/booster and Spark-o-matics in my GTO. I did have a nice pair of EPI-100 in my bedroom .


----------



## PPI_GUY

jdurbin said:


> Well... old school is all relevant.
> 
> For me old school means 3-piece Zapco's with Viking connectors, Fosgate stuff that doesn't say Rockford on it anywhere, Jensen Triaxials and EPI LS-70's etc. My second car deck was a Nak 250 playback piece, was happy to have something with RCA's so I didn't have to solder the DIN cable pigtail from a Fosgate preamp to the volume control wipers.
> 
> Usenet was... interesting. RAC is correct, many lunatics were encountered there but some good times too.
> 
> John


My first "quality" head unit was a Nak RD-350 (I think that was the model) DIN-sized cassette deck and I bought it because of the brand rep AND the fact that it had RCA's! LOL!
Those old Jensen Triaxials were the bomb in the mid-80's. A must-have if you wanted any decent sound at all from your package tray area. I had one set but, traded cars so often I usually just settled for the Coaxials. 
There was a Cerwin Vega set that were really high dollar units (at that time anyway) with a red "reset" switch on the speaker grill. Apparently there was some sort of built-in breaker in case you over powered them? 

Anyway, good luck with your auction on the F1. That's my ultimate unicorn as you can probably tell by my username. Unfortunately, I'll probably never be able to afford one. Good to know the semi-original PPI is still having a positive effect on people. In this case, thru a worthwhile charity.


----------



## jdurbin

I do remember those Cerwin Vega 6x9 - IIRC they had cast metal baskets and yes, that was a circuit breaker on the top. I don't remember them being all that exciting sonically, though. 

The auction ended well & #0024 (or maybe should say #0024/II) will be on its way to a good home shortly, which is a good thing. 

John


----------

